# MaraX - products needed to keep it squeaky clean



## JamesMac (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey Guys,

My maraX arrives in the next few days and I was wondering if anyone can advise me on all the cleaning products I may need?

I bought a group head brush , a small pipe brush for the PF spout hole , Puly head cleaner and Puly caff detergent with the machine but is there anything else I should order? Shall I soak the PF and screen in the Puly or do I need a separate product for that? Also with the steam wand shall I use a damp microfibre to clean it after each use or should it be a normal blue kitchen cloth type thing?

Cheers,

James


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

What is puly head cleaner? Also you need something for the steam wand. There's a little bottle included for start.

For the wand, each of the two will be ok as long as clean


----------



## JamesMac (Apr 7, 2020)

Stanic said:


> What is puly head cleaner? Also you need something for the steam wand. There's a little bottle included for start.
> 
> For the wand, each of the two will be ok as long as clean


 according to the bumf on the BB website its the group head de-scale to put in the blind basket for the backflush.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

JamesMac said:


> according to the bumf on the BB website its the group head de-scale to put in the blind basket for the backflush.


 No it's not a descaler.


----------



## JamesMac (Apr 7, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> No it's not a descaler.


 Is it obvious that i'm new? haha think I bought two of the same thing under different names/item number......doh


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Don't forget lube for the cam, I did


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Microfibre cloths to clean the stainless steel mirror finished panels and the group. One slightly moisten, and another one dry. There's no need to use any chemicals, ever.


----------

